# Peneda-Gerês quer ser um grande parque eólico



## Minho (4 Mar 2009 às 11:19)

*Peneda-Gerês quer ser um grande parque eólico*



> António Afonso, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Terras de Bouro, já reuniu com o novo director do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês (PNPG) e garantiu que aquele responsável considera a questão da proibição do uso de casas de montanha como “uma falsa questão”.
> O edil terrabourense referiu que o novo director pretende tomar diligências junto da federação da rede europeia PAN Parks para tentar compatibilizar a gestão do PNPG com a população e entidades locais.
> “Até porque com esta crise,já se nota um regresso à agro pecuária”.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Correio do Minho 


Instalar parques eólicos no PNPG... 

Qual fauna e flora tantos anos apregoadas, defendidas e imagem de marca da região. Quando as rendas de aluguer dos terrenos e a posse de acções nas empresas eólicas  falam mais alto, mete-se tudo na gaveta, onde é que eu já vi isto?


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

Parques eólicos num Parque Nacional  Mais vale dizer que querem acabar com o parque.

E quando acabarem os subsídios à energia eólica, as torres eólicas ficam nas serras a apodrecer? Quem vai querer gastar dinheiro, que não será pouco, para tirar aquilo de lá?


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 12:28)

Não dá para acreditar que possam fazer uma coisa destas


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 15:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Não dá para acreditar que possam fazer uma coisa destas



Eu não acredito mesmo nisso...não em pleno século XXI, há muita gente e 
muitas associações que ao longos dos últimos anos têm lutado em prol do PNPG
...e não é agora um presidente de Câmara que vai deitar tudo a perder...

Completamente ridículo.....


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Eu acredito perfeitamente em tal projecto, mas daqui a que se execute ainda o gelo rebenta com isto tudo primeiro 

Não se esqueçam de uma coisa, hoje em dia ninguém demove seja quem for, pelo motivo que for, visto que ninguém manda em ninguém.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

O "progresso" parece que se pode impôr...É a história repetida, sob a capa da modernidade atropela-se a Natureza. Isto para não falar de outros "valores"


----------



## Kodiak (4 Mar 2009 às 23:10)

Há muitos anos que o fantasma das eólicas paira sobre a Peneda-Gerês. As investidas têm sido muitas mas nenhum parque eólico, por motivos ambientais, foi aprovado até ao momento. A opinião de António Afonso, que espelha a saloiice da maioria dos autarcas e dos governantes do País, não é nova, mas é perigosa. Perigosa porque os grupos de pressão favoráveis às eólicas nas áreas protegidas são cada vez mais poderosos  e os movimentos contra  cada vez mais fracos. Veja-se por exemplo a opinião favorável da Quercus (publicamente divulgada) relativamente à instalação de parques em Montesinho; um precedente muito perigoso que só dá força aos grupos de pressão. 
A instalação de parques eólicos na Peneda-Gerês seria uma machadada imperdoável que conduziria fatalmente à sua desclassificação.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2009 às 18:50)

Boas notícias....




> O Plano de Ordenamento do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, que entra hoje em discussão pública, interdita os investimentos no seu território em parques de energia eólica e em mini-hídricas.
> 
> Lagido Domingos, que preside à gestão das reservas naturais do Norte, argumenta que "os estudos dizem que esses investimentos põem em causa valores naturais relevantes", sustentando que, por isso, "será mais adequado e transparente" interditá-los.
> 
> ...



http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1396654&seccao=Norte


----------



## JPedroMR (21 Out 2009 às 19:31)

Acho uma palhaçada autentica.

Para além disso não precisam de ter pressa porque as "ventoinhas" que temos neste momento estão a tornar-se obsoletas. Já estão em estudo umas turbinas MagLev muito mais eficientes do que as de agora.

Resumindo e concluido, não estraguem a Peneda-Gerês e no caso de quererem estragar ao menos esperem um bocadinho para por lá uma coisa mais eficiente.


----------

